
Travis Kalanick's ultimate hacking guide to CES (2008) - rmason
https://swooshing.wordpress.com/2008/12/30/bootstrappers-guide-to-ces/
======
rounce
His second 'hack' made me chuckle though:

> Hack #2 – Rent a car

> * $20/day (huge savings over taxi costs)

> * No taxi lines (massive time savings over taxi line)

> * FREEDOM! Go where you want when you need to. . .huge advantage for getting
> more done while your competitors are restricting their movement due to taxi
> constipation

> * I still don’t understand why more people don’t do this. . . and why this
> is a novel idea for bus. travel to vegas . . but it is Literally park 1 foot
> away from your Econolodge room.

~~~
joezydeco
Wonder why he didn't mention the monorail that stops right at LVCC. It can get
you halfway down the strip in very little time.

------
drwl
not what I expected from Uber's CEO but it was an entertaining read

~~~
epberry
On the contrary this is kind of what I would expect. Brash, rule breaking,
efficient... I can't help but think TK's years at RedSwoosh were an essential
prerequisite for Uber.

